# Question regarding geraniums for rabbits,



## hummer (Aug 11, 2005)

I am trying to get a list I can check to see ifsomething is good or bad for Miffy. I went to the ToxicPlants for Rabbits list and the Safe Flowers list and it is onboth? onder:I have fed her a few geranium flowers and sheis ok but is it good or bad for rabbits. I wish there was away to crosscheck all the lists besides doing it manually like I amnow.


----------



## Kricket (Aug 11, 2005)

[align=center]*Hazardous Houseplants*[/align]




*




*Thefollowing houseplants can cause serious injury to your bunny's healthif chewed on. If you have any of these plants within your home, be sureto keep them on solid surfaces out of reach to your pet. 


Aloe Vera
Daffodil
Impatiens
Amaryllis
Dieffenbachia
Iris
Azalea
Dracaena
Ivy
Carnation
Holly
Mistletoe
Crown-of-Thorns
Hyacinth
Narcissus
Hydrangea
Oleander

That is all I could find on toxic plants/flowers. I do knowthat the Calla Lilly is also toxic to ALL animals.


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 11, 2005)

The lists I have for good/bad don't have it onthe good and do have it on the bad. But as my wife just said,when in doubt always error on the side of caution. I wouldsay don't feed it.


----------



## bluebird (Aug 12, 2005)

I only have one house plant and i managed to kill it.spider plant.bluebird


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO you killed a spider plant???

Not to be mean, but that is soooo funny. You can go without watering those for a year, and they'll still live!


----------



## JimD (Aug 12, 2005)

*hummer wrote: *


> Iam trying to get a list I can check to see if something is good or badfor Miffy. I went to the Toxic Plants for Rabbits list andthe Safe Flowers list and it is on both? onder:I have fedher a few geranium flowers and she is ok but is it good or bad forrabbits. I wish there was a way to crosscheck all the listsbesides doing it manually like I am now.


I went to the Hot Topics "Cheatsheet for Rabbit Care". Geranium is listed on the Safe Foods for Rabbits as a safe flower.

I then went to the Toxic Plants and found it was listed there as well.However if you go to the links that Rabbit Advocates used for theirsources you won't find anything that states wether geraniums are toxicor safe. Strange...yes...no??!!??

I'm confused!


----------



## Zee (Aug 12, 2005)

Here is a list for you taken from here:http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html

Toxic Plants [line] Following is a partial list of plants that rabbitsshould *not* eat. This list is a compilation of lists from varioussources. 
Where available, the parts of the plants to beavoided are included enclosed in parentheses.
The exclusion of aspecific plant from this list does *not* indicate that the plantis safe.
Plants commonly known by more than one namemay occur multiple times in the list.
If you suspect your rabbithas ingested an unsafe plant, please call your vet and/or your localpoison control center or the National Animal Poison Control Center at1-888-426-4435 (credit card charge).
A Agave (leaves) 
Almond 
Aloe 
Amaryllis (bulbs) 
Andromeda Anemone 
Angel's Trumpet 
Apple (seeds) 
Apricot (all parts except fruit) Asian Lilly 
Asparagus Fern 
Australian Nut 
Autumn Crocus 
Avacado (leaves) 
Azalea (leaves) 

B Balsam pear (seeds, outer rind of fruit) 
Baneberry (berries, roots) 
Barbados Lilly 
Begonia 
Betel-nut Palm 
Bird of Paradise (seeds) 
Bitter Cherry (seeds) 
Bittersweet (American &amp; European) Black Nightshade 
Black Walnut (hulls) 
Bloodroot 
Bluebonnet 
Boston Ivy 
Buddhist Pine 
Busy Lizzie 
Buttercup (leaves) 
Black Locust (seeds,bark, sprouts, foliage) Blue-green algae (some forms toxic) 
Bloodroot 
Boxwood (leaves,twigs) 
Bracken fern 
Branching Ivy 
Buckeye (seeds) 
Buckthorn (berries, fruit, bark) 
Bull Nettle 
Buttercup (sap, bulbs) 

C Cactus Thorn 
Caladium 
Calendula 
Calico Bush 
Calla Lilly (rhizome, leaves) 
Caladiur (leaves) 
Carnation 
Carolina Jessamine 
Castor Bean (seed, leaves - castor oil) 
Celastrus 
Ceriman 
Chalice vine (all parts) Cherry tree (bark, twig, leaves, pits) 
China Doll 
Chinaberry tree 
Chinese Bellflower 
Chinese Lantern 
Chinese Evergreen 
Choke Cherry (seeds) 
Christmas Candle (sap) 
Christmas Rose 
Chrysanthemum 
Cineraria 
Clematis 
Climbing Nightshade Coffee Bean 
Cone Flower 
Coral plant (seeds) 
Cordatum 
Corn Plant 
Cowbane 
Cowslip 
Crown of Thorns 
Cuban Laurel 
Cuckoopint (all parts) 
Cutleaf Philodendron 
Cycads 
Cyclamen 

D Daffodil (bulbs) 
Daisy 
Daphne (berries, bark) 
Datura (berries) 
Day Lily Deadly Amanita (all parts) 
Deadly Nightshade 
Death Camas (all parts) 
Delphinium (all parts) 
Devil's Ivy Dieffenbachia (leaves) 
Dogbane 
Dracaena 
Dumb Cane 
Dutchman's Breeches 

E Easter Lilly 
Eggplant (all but fruit) Elderberry (unripe berries, roots, stems) 
Elephant Ear (leaves, stem) 
Emerald Feather English Laurel 
English Ivy (berries, leaves) 
Eucalyptus 

F False Hellebore 
False Henbane (all parts) 
False Parsley Fiddle Leaf Fig 
Fireweed 
Flamingo Plant Florida Beauty 
Flowering Maple 
Flowering Tobacco 
Foxglove (leaves, seeds) 

G Garden Sorrel 
Geranium 
German Ivy 
Ghostweed (all parts) Giant Touch-me-not 
Glacier Ivy 
Gladiola 
Glory Lilly Gold Dust 
Golden Chain (all parts) 
Golden Pothos 
Green Gold 

H Hahn's Ivy 
Hart Ivy 
Hawaiian Ti 
Heartleaf Philodendron 
Heavenly Bamboo Hemlock, Poison (all parts) 
Hemlock, Water (all parts) 
Henbane (seeds) 
Hogwart 
Holly (berries) 
Horse Chestnut (nuts, twigs) Horsehead Philodendron 
Horsetail Reed 
Hurricane Plant 
Hyacinth (bulbs) 
Hydrangea 

I Impatiens 
Indian Hemp 
Indian Rubber Indian Turnip (all parts) 
Indigo 
Inkberry Iris (bulbs) 
Ivy, Boston &amp; English (berries, leaves) 

J Jack-in-the-Pulpit (all parts) 
Japanese Euonymus 
Japanese Show Lily 
Japanese Yew 
Jasmine Java Bean (uncooked bean) 
Jerusalem Cherry (berries) 
Jessamine 
Jimson Weed (leaves, seeds) Johnson Grass 
Jonquil 
Juniper (needles, stems, berries) 

L Laburnum (all parts) 
Lace Fern 
Lacy Tree Philodendron 
Lady Slipper Lantana (immature berries) 
Larkspur (all parts) 
Laurel (all parts) 
Laurel Cherry 
Lily of the Valley (all parts) Lima Bean (uncooked bean) 
Lobelia (all parts) 
Locoweed (all parts) 
Lords and Ladies (all parts) 
Lupine 

M Macadamia Nut 
Madagascar Dragon Tree 
Manchineel Tree 
Marbel Queen 
Marijuana (leaves) 
Marsh Marigold 
Mauna Loa Peace Lily 
Mayapple (all parts except fruit) Meadow Saffron 
Medicine Plant 
Mesquite 
Mexican Breadfruit 
Mescal Bean (seeds) 
Milk Bush 
Milkweed 
Mistletoe (berries) Mock Orange (fruit) 
Monkshood (leaves, roots) 
Moonflower 
Morning Glory (all parts) 
Mother-in-law 
Mountain Laurel 
Mushrooms (some) 
Mustard (root) 

N Nandina 
Narcissus (bulbs) Needlepoint Ivy 
Nephtytis 
Nicotiana Nightshades (berries, leaves) 
Nutmeg 

O Oak (acorns, foliage) Oleander (leaves, branches,nectar) Oxalis 

P Panda 
Parlor Ivy 
Parsnip 
Patience Plant 
Peace Lily 
Peach (leaves, twigs, seeds) 
Pear (seeds) 
Pencil Cactus 
Peony Periwinkle 
Peyote 
Philodendron (leaves, stem) 
Plum (seeds) 
Plumosa Fern 
Poinsettia (leaves, flowers) 
Poison Hemlock 
Poison Ivy 
Poison Oak 
Poison sumac Pokeweed 
Poppy 
Potato (eyes &amp; new shoots, green parts) 
Precatory Bean 
Primrose 
Primula 
Privet (all parts) 
Purple Thornapple 

Q Queensland Nut 

R Ranunculus 
Red Emerald 
Red Lily Red Princess 
Rhododendron (all parts) 
Rhubarb (leaves) Ribbon Plant 
Ripple Ivy 
Rosary Pea (seeds) 
Rubrum Lily 

S Sago Palm 
Schefflera 
Self-branching Ivy 
Sennabean 
Shamrock Plant 
Silver Pothos 
Skunk Cabbage (all parts) Snake Palm 
Snowdrop (all parts) 
Snow-on-the-Mountain (all parts) 
Solomon's Seal 
Spindleberry 
Split Leaf Philodendron Star of Bethlehem 
Stinkweed 
String of Pearls 
Sweet Pea (seeds and fruit) 
Sweet Potato 
Sweetheart Ivy 
Swiss Cheese Plant 

T Tansy 
Taro Vine 
Thornapple Tiger Lily 
Toadstools 
Tobacco (leaves) Tomato (leaves, vines) 
Tree Philodendron 
Tulip (bulb) 

U Umbrella Plant 

V Vinca Violet (seeds) Virginia Creeper (berries, sap) 

W Walnuts (hulls, green shells) 
Water Hemlock 
Weeping Fig Western Lily 
Wild Carrots 
Wild Cucumber 
Wild Parsnip Wild Peas 
Wisteria (all parts) 
Wood Lily 
Wood-rose 

Y Yam Bean (roots, immature pods) Yellow Jasmine Yew (needles, seeds, berries) 
Yucca 

_Edit : If you wanted to do a check with the HRS websitehttp://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/health/poisonous.htmlI think you will find most of what I listed is also on the HRSwebsite_


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 12, 2005)

Generally I go by the HRS website when coming tothings like this. Since they are more towards feeding naturally insteadof pellets, I just thought they should know more in this area becauseplants are a main part of the diet.

Anyways, the HRS says they're poisonous, so I wouldn't feed it. I wouldbe careful using these lists from unknown websites because thereinformation is not always that reliable. For the most accurate answer Iwould say contact your vet.


----------



## JimD (Aug 12, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> Hereis a list for you taken from here:http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html
> 
> Toxic Plants
> [line]



That's the Rabbits Advocates site I mentioned. Geranium is on the toxiclist but I went to all of the sites they list for they resources...

Universityof Illinois Toxic Plants Database


ASPCA Poison Control Center


SanDiego chapter of HRS Poisonous Plants Page 

I can't find it mentioned as safe *or* toxic. I'm wondering what source they used to determine that is is toxic.


----------



## hummer (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, I am still somewhat confused...here is the link where I found it on the Safe Flower list:

http://earthhome.tripod.com/saferab.html

*Safe foods:* 



[*]Agrimony 
[*]Alfalfa 
[*]Apple 
[*]Avens 
[*]Balm 
[*]Banana 
[*]Barley 
[*]Basil 
[*]Beetroot 
[*]Blackberry 
[*]Borage 
[*]Broccoli 
[*]Buckwheat 
[*]Burnet 
[*]Camomile 
[*]Caraway 
[*]Carrot 
[*]Celery 
[*]Celeriac 
[*]Chervil 
[*]Chicory 
[*]Chickweed 
[*]Chinese leaf 
[*]Cleavers 
[*]Clover, WHITE 
[*]Coltsfoot 
[*]Comfrey WILTED SLIGHTLY 
[*]Coriander 
[*]Corn marigold 
[*]Corn spurrey 
[*]Cow parsnip 
[*]Crosswort 
[*]Cucumber 
[*]Dandelion 
[*]Dead-Nettles 
[*]Dill 
[*]Dock BEFORE FLOWERING 
[*]Endive 
[*]Fat hen 
[*]Fennel 
[*]Goosefoot 
[*]Goosegrass 
[*]Goutweed BEFORE FLOWERING 
[*]Ground elder BEFORE FLOWERING 
[*]Hawkbit 
[*]Hawkweed 
[*]Heather 
[*]Hedge parsley 
[*]Horseradish 
[*]Jerusalem artichoke 
[*]Knapweed 
[*]Knotgrass 
[*]Kohlrabi 
[*]Lavender 
[*]Lovage 
[*]Mallow 
[*]Marjoram 
[*]Mayweed 
[*]Maywort 
[*]Meadowsweet 
[*]Melon 
[*]Milk thistle 
[*]Mugwort 
[*]Nipplewort 
[*]Oats 
[*]Orache 
[*]Oxeye daisy 
[*]Parsley 
[*]Parsnip 
[*]Peas 
[*]Pear 
[*]Peppermint 
[*]Pigweed 
[*]Plantain 
[*]Pumpkin 
[*]Radish GREENS 
[*]Raspberry 
[*]Sage 
[*]Savory 
[*]Sanfoin 
[*]Shepherd's purse 
[*]Silverweed 
[*]Sow thistle 
[*]Soya 
[*]Strawberry 
[*]Swiss Chard 
[*]Tare 
[*]Tomatoes 
[*]Trefoil 
[*]Vetch 
[*]Vine leaves 
[*]Watercress 
[*]Watermelon 
[*]Wheat 
[*]Yarrow 
*Safe in moderation:* 




[*]Brussels sprouts 
[*]Cabbage 
[*]Cauliflower 
[*]Corn 
[*]Groundsel 
[*]Kale 
[*]Lettuce 
[*]Molasses 
[*]Mustard greens 
[*]Spinach 
[*]Tallow 
[*]Turnip 
*NOT SAFE:* 




[*]Arum 
[*]Bigwort 
[*]Bindweed 
[*]Bluebell 
[*]Bryony 
[*]Buttercup 
[*]Celandine 
[*]Clover RED 
[*]Colchicum 
[*]Corncockle 
[*]Cowslip 
[*]Cuckoo pint 
[*]Dog's Mercury 
[*]Elder after flowering 
[*]Euphorbia 
[*]Evergreens 
[*]Fool's parsley 
[*]Foxglove 
[*]Ground ivy 
[*]Hemlock 
[*]Henbane 
[*]Kingcup 
[*]Meadow Saffron 
[*]Milkweed 
[*]Nightshade 
[*]Ragwort 
[*]Scarlet Pimpernel 
[*]Spurge 
[*]Toadflax 
[*]Tomato LEAVES 
[*]Traveller's joy 
[*]Beans 
[*]Peach leaves 
[*]Plum leaves 
[*]Potato SPROUTS 
[*]Rhubarb 
[*]Wood sorrel 
*Safe tree and shrub leaves:* 
Should always be fresh young leaves: 




[*]Acacia 
[*]Apple 
[*]Beech 
[*]Birch 
[*]Blackberry 
[*]Cherry 
[*]Hazel 
[*]Horse Chestnut 
[*]Lime 
[*]Mountain Ash 
[*]Mulberry 
[*]Pear 
[*]Poplar (not black) 
[*]Raspberry 
[*]Strawberry 
*Safe twigs:* 




[*]Apple 
[*]Birch 
[*]Blackberry 
[*]Fir 
[*]Hazel 
[*]Hawthorn 
[*]Maple 
[*]Pear 
[*]Raspberry 
[*]Spruce 
[*]Willow 
*Unsafe twigs:* 


Acacia 
Apricot
[*]Azalea 
[*]Beech 
[*]Box 
[*]Cherry 
[*]Clematis 
[*]Elder 
[*]Holly 
[*]Ivy 
[*]Laburnum 
[*]Mistletoe 
[*]Nux vomica 
[*]Oak 
[*]Oleander 
[*]Peach 
[*]Periwinkle 
[*]Plum 
[*]Privet 
[*]Rhododendron 
[*]Rosewood 
[*]Snowberry 
[*]Spindleberry 
[*]Thorn apple 
[*]Waxplant 
[*]Wisteria 
[*]Yew 
All evergreens not mentioned in safe twig list 

[*]
[*]*Safe flowers:* 


[*]Aster 
[*]Carnation 
[*]Daisy 
[*]*Geranium* 
[*]Geum 
[*]Helenium 
[*]Hollyhock 
[*]Honesty 
[*]Marguerite 
[*]Marigold 
[*]Michaelmas daisy 
[*]Nasturtium 
[*]Rose 
[*]Stock 
[*]Sunflower 
[*]Wallflower *Unsafe flowers:* 



[*]Acacia 
[*]Aconite 
[*]Antirrhinum 
[*]Anemone 
[*]Brugmansia 
[*]Columbine 
[*]Crocus 
[*]Daffodil 
[*]Dahlia 
[*]Delphinium 
[*]Feverfew 
[*]Gypsophila 
[*]Hellebore 
[*]Hyacinth 
[*]Iris 
[*]Larkspur 
[*]Lily of the Valley 
[*]Lobelia 
[*]Love-in-a-mist 
[*]Lupin 
[*]Narcissus 
[*]Poppy 
[*]Primrose 
[*]Snowdrop 
[*]Tulip 
[*]Any bulbs I found the link under the stickey posts up at the tophere. And the link saying it is not safe is here: 

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html

I will not paste and copy cause it is a very long listandI think it is the same that Zee posted. Both ofthese links are in the Cheat Sheet under the Top Picks stickey threadat the top here. 

So did I confuse some more people? Like I said, I have givenher a few flowers when I put her in the outdoor hutch, that and rosepetals, she has eaten them but she is fine, pooping, peeing and beingthe mischeivious little bunny that she can be!
(Sorry if the list looks messed up, it would nto copy corretly and I tried to fix itto no avail!)


----------



## JimD (Aug 12, 2005)

Here are someother sources that list geranium as toxic.

http://www.sniksnak.com/plants-toxic.html

http://mn.companionrabbit.org/care/toxic.html

http://www.allearssac.org/poison.html#anchor121209

http://www.alabamarabbits.org/care/poisonous-plants.html

I lieu of all the confusion I would discontinue giving the buns any part of geranium.


----------



## Victoria (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi My rabbit ate a small part of a leaf (about 5 cm across and 3 cm in width) of the cyclamen plant and I am worried what is it going to do to him? Any suggestions? It happened about 30 min ago. I know it is poisonous. So far he is normal. My fiance did not have time to stop him, he grabbed the leaf and ate part of it.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2009)

*Victoria wrote: *


> Hi My rabbit ate a small part of a leaf (about 5 cm across and 3 cm in width) of the cyclamen plant and I am worried what is it going to do to him? Any suggestions? It happened about 30 min ago. I know it is poisonous. So far he is normal. My fiance did not have time to stop him, he grabbed the leaf and ate part of it.


I am not sure if that is enough to be an issue...but better safe then sorry, which is what a vet is for .

I would suggest removing any poisonous plants from you're house.


----------



## Victoria (Jul 5, 2009)

It is 12 45 at night here. We also thought it should be ok but rabbits cant vomit and in general it is a bit of a worry. We probably will talk to the vet. Our plants are not on the ground and I personally did not expect him to get to them (because we always watch over them out of the cage) however today my fiance was watching and was not successful.


----------



## Victoria (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks for your reply, I forgot to add. We are going to put the plants higher tomorrow as well. Like much higher up so the rabbit cant reach from any other things (that is what he did he jumped on a box)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 5, 2009)

You might want to post your concern about your bunny over in Infirmary section. The mods there will know more and be able to help you out. 

I hope your bunny is doing well.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 6, 2009)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> LMAO you killed a spider plant???
> 
> Not to be mean, but that is soooo funny. You can go without watering those for a year, and they'll still live!


I, too, have killed spider plants. I have lost two of them. Now, I have a little one that is limping along, and another one that pretty much exploded in its pot (it just grew!). No spiderlings, though.

Are the geranium flowers maybe safe, but not the plant itself (stems, etc.)? I wouldn't feed them anymore, though.


----------



## BethM (Jul 6, 2009)

I think there was a discussion on geraniums earlier this year. Try searching for it. I believe the confusion is because there are two different plants that are called "geranium." One is the annual with the big flower heads, and then there are the perennial geraniums that are sometimes called cranesbills. One might be safe, the other might not be, I don't remember the conclusion.

The same goes for marigolds. There are two different types, and one is safe and the other is not.

Also, hummer, I see on the list you have as "safe" are ivy, periwinkle, and oleander. Ivy is on most toxic houseplants lists I have seen, and oleander is most definitely NOT safe. It is deadly poison and should not be anywhere near pets (or children, IMO). I think the top part of your list is missing the "unsafe" label.

When looking up which plants are safe, it is always best to know the latin name of the plant. That is the only way to know exactly which plant you are talking about. The same common name can be used for half a dozen different plants by different people living in different places. 

I would also recommend never giving your bunny anything, even a tiny bit, if you aren't sure it is safe. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm guessing you didn't see this is a 2005 thread. But good info to know.*

BethM wrote: *


> Also, hummer, I see on the list you have as "safe" are ivy, periwinkle, and oleander. Ivy is on most toxic houseplants lists I have seen, and oleander is most definitely NOT safe. It is deadly poison and should not be anywhere near pets (or children, IMO). I think the top part of your list is missing the "unsafe" label.


----------



## BethM (Jul 6, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I'm guessing you didn't see this is a 2005 thread. But good info to know.*
> 
> *


Whoops! I usually don't look at the date of the first post, just the last one down.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 6, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing you didn't see this is a 2005 thread. But good info to know.
> ...


Same here... 
:sofa:


----------

